# Downloads are incomplete, changed browser-no improvement



## Agate (Sep 21, 2011)

So I'm too lazy to explain my problem, so I'll just copy/paste something someone wrote. (We have the same prob)

''I've used every version of ie up to 7 with no real problems, but I figured it had to be the browser, so I switched to Firefox. No improvement!
Problems:
When downloading (WinXP PC) online, suddenly all zips and apps (even Flash Player for browser) started showing "incomplete" or as it's called "Corrupt" files. One or two or maybe more small files would be left out. When finished downloading, it would say it completed the right mb's, but when unzipping or trying to install, there would be files missing. Tried "Repair" in WinRAR, no help.''

Solutions? Similar Occurrences? 

Oh yeah, I'm new


----------



## Agate (Sep 21, 2011)

Can't someone at least tell me it's a common problem? And solve it, of course


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

not a common problem at all.

where are you downloading these files from?
what is the extension of the files?
do you get MS updates/virus-malware software updates?
can you copy/receive files via email or over the local network?

have you run chkdsk /f on the drive?
run disk cleanup?
run defrag?
made sure you are virus/rootkit/malware free?


----------



## Agate (Sep 21, 2011)

1. I am downloading these files from common filehosting websites such as rapidshare, megaupload, filefactory, hotfile, etc.

2. .rars and .zips. When trying to open them, a random amount of the data contained within is gone. Also, sometimes right before the download is to be finished, it says that the download has been 'corrupted', resulting in me not being able to even access the thing I downloaded.

3. I have malewarebytes pro installed along with AVG 2010. I seriously doubt the existence of any malware on my computer. 

4. Yes I can. For example, when I use a 'premium link generator' (when a server uploads a file from a filehosting website and lets you download it at max speeds), it is never corrupted. The only downside to this is that it's slower than using the actualy filehosting.

5. What's that?

6. Yes, no changed results.

7. 1% fragmented, wouldn't be worth the time to defrag

8. I am completely virus free.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

CHKDSK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

you need to run chkdsk /f so you know the corruption isn't due to file system or disk corruption.

are you connecting wired or wirelessly? If wireless connect wired and try the download again. If already connected wired see if there is a driver update.


----------



## Agate (Sep 21, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> CHKDSK - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> you need to run chkdsk /f so you know the corruption isn't due to file system or disk corruption.
> 
> are you connecting wired or wirelessly? If wireless connect wired and try the download again. If already connected wired see if there is a driver update.


No corruption, I am connecting wired, no driver updates


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

no corruption. does that mean you ran chkdsk? mono answers really don't tell me anything.

anyone else using the same connection/router?
do you send and receive email on this pc?

Here's the deal. We know the source of the files is good. We know the next place to look is from your routers wan port to the storage on the hard disk. We looked at hard disk. If it was wan/lan/nic it should not be just these downloads but everything from web page viewing etc.

You say suddenly zips/programs etc don't complete. Question is what changed. You don't mention that you installed anything or are using a download program. So that leaves us with native windows functions.

Only way I know to repair those is with a repair install of windows.

"I have malewarebytes pro installed along with AVG 2010. I seriously doubt the existence of any malware on my computer. "

The question wasn't about your doubts but was did you check. I take your answer to say you have eliminated this as an issue in your mind but did not update the programs and have them do full system checks. If you did this than great. Time to move on to the repair. I not I would suggest you do so first.


----------



## Agate (Sep 21, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> no corruption. does that mean you ran chkdsk? mono answers really don't tell me anything.
> 
> anyone else using the same connection/router?
> do you send and receive email on this pc?
> ...


I tried everything you suggested and those suggested by others. The problem isn't in my network because there are people that use the same network as me and don't have this problem. It still doesn't work

I've decided to just give up, and if anyone who's reading this with the same problem, I suggest you either
A: Run a complete reinstall of your OS
B: Download things off a server and copy to your computer (this is what I'm doing now)


----------

